# *walks into room* hello =^_^=



## hybridcatt (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello everyone im britney, but on the internet im just known as hybridcatt or catt.I have had many cats in my life but at the moment I only have one.Hes my baby-boy.I live in Canada.Im 14 and will be turning 15 very soon.But this site is about cats so it should not change a thing.I live with my mother and two brothers.My love for cats runs pretty deep.They are very importent to me.I am a huge anime lover and I love reading manga as well.I love vampires,reading books like Dracula and Interview with the vampire is probley my favorite pass time.I also love the books my Erin Hunter called Warriors.They are awesome books about feral cats who live in clans.I also love drawing.Let it be anime,cats or wolves I will draw it.I have been described as being very mature for my age, but I have been this way for most of my life.Adults sometimes laugh to hear how in tuned I am about the world,my opions on things and the way I live my life.I have been known to be smarter then some adults :lol: 
But enough about me .. any questions that you may have for me feel free to ask.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and WELCOME to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! You'll like it here! :blackcat


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pictures of your cat  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there Britney, welcome to the forum


----------



## hybridcatt (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you all for the welcomes,just about to post some pictures of Lokey


----------

